# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Que libro elegir

## trinity_lm

Hola!

Mi novio quiere iniciarse en el tema de la cartomagia, y para ello quiero comprarle algún libro. He visto dos, y no se con cual de ellos quedarme. me gustaría que alguien me diera su opinión sobre ellos para así decidirme. Los libros son estos:

-Cartomagia Fácil
-Iniciación a la magia con cartas

Ámbos son de Alfredo Florensa. Yo no tengo ni idea del tema, así q espero obtener ayuda.

Gracias.

----------


## JoeKaos

Solo hacia falta mirar un poquito, pero en fin: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2855

En ese post tienes toda la información necesaria para elegir un buen libro, es el mejor post informativo para estos casos, muy bien descrito todo.

Un saludo

----------


## MJJMarkos

Homnre, Joe-KaoS, pues le falta información.

Porque yo empezaría con Cartomagia Fácil Vol1 y Volumen 2, o con Iniciacion a la magia con cartas, o con la serie Light.

Nunca empezaría por un libro manipulativo.

Luego pasa lo que pasa, que llegan los magos a los círculos y menipulan "bien", pero les pasa el trapo cualquiera que haya empezado con estos libros. No necesita ni manipular, se queda con ellos y encima puede presentar magia ante público, rondando la hora de sesión.

Lo importante es la presentación, no la manipulación.

Piensa siempre en el caso extremo, hay técnicas que hay que cubrir "presentandolas". Ahora, no hay ninguna presentación que necesite de técnica.

Particularmente empezaría por el Cartomagia Fácil Vol1 y 2. Ahí tiene pa dias, y meses, y años para que esos juegos los comprenda, los desarolle, los adapate y los presente bien.

Ya luego saltaría al Cartomagia Fundamental.

Normalmente en el círculo llegan magos muy técnicos que tienen una base defectuosa en cuanto a presentación y es más complicado aprender a presentar magia que hacer manipulaciones.

Se nota mucho de verdad. Llega alguien que empieza con el libro de Vicente, te hace un juego del libro y técnicamente son perlas... pero te llega otro que ha aprendido primero a darle presentación e interés a los juegos (y eso no se aprende con un parrafo del libro de Vicente y él mismo lo dice, sino presentando juegos... y que mejor que juegos donde no tengas q estar pendiente de tus manos para aprender eso?) coge el primer juego del Canuto y te hace una obra de arte.

----------


## Xavi-Z

No es mal consejo MJJMarkos, pero no estoy deacuerdo del todo.

Por lo que veo en los libros de Florensa tenemos muchisimos juegos automaticos, lo que te permite centrarte en la presentación e ir desarrollandola. Bien. En el libro de Vicente Canuto también hay juegos automáticos. Completamente de acuerdo con lo importante que es la presentación y que por mucha técnica manipulativa que tengas, es con la presentación con lo que se saca partido a cualquier juego. Ahora bien, se puede aprender presentación con juegos manipulativos ¿no?. Yo empecé con Cartomagia Fundamental (sigo con liado con el) y no me arrepiento. Mientras se vaya despacio y con cabeza creo que no hay problema en empezar con el CF. Son tantos los factores a tener en cuenta a la hora de aprender cartomagia.

Propongo la Licenciatura en Cartomagia:
*
Asignaturas Primer Curso.*
-Presentación
-Cartomagia Matemática
-Técnicas básicas
-Abanico a una mano.
*
Asignaturas Segundo Curso.*
-Mas presentación.
-Cartomagia Matemática II
-Técnicas básicas más complicadillas
-Teorías Ascanianas.
*
Asignaturas Tercer Curso.*
-El Salto. 
(y ya está, ¿te parece poco?)

*Asignaturas Cuarto Curso.*
-Historia de la Magia
-Tecnicas Avanzadas.
-Explicación de teorías Ascanianas.

*Asignaturas Quinto Curso.*
-El Salto Invisible (¿existe?)

Asimismo, se impartirán una serie de cursos en Verano:
-Dejar una doble sobre la mesa es posible con unas Bycicle y tu puedes hacerlo.
-David Blane no es buen mago y te vamos a explicar porque.
-En busca del gimmick perdido (el violín de Tamariz)
-El Arte en la magia: El As de Picas.
-Misteros Mágicos: ¿Porque a Xavi se le va la pinza los domingos por la tarde?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## JoeKaos

Yo me apunto a la clase en verano de: Misteros Mágicos: ¿Porque a Xavi se le va la pinza los domingos por la tarde?  :P jajajaja

No ahora en serio, yo tambien estoy con el Cartomagia Fundamental, y creo que es el mejor libro para empezar, pero no porque yo lo diga, sino porque mucha gente lo dice tambien  :Wink:  . Ahora, lo que piensen otros eso ya es otra cosa, cada uno empieza con el libro que le parezca mejor  :Wink:  

Un saludo!

----------


## MJJMarkos

Permitidme que hablemos un poco. La polémica siempre es sana  :D 

JoeKaos, se empieza con el Cartomagia Fundamental porque es el libro "de moda" del momento. Porque además lo puedes descargar ilegalmente (el 70% del foro lo tiene así, poquitos lo tendreis comprado, te lo aseguro  :Wink:  ). Y se empieza por él porque los de Florensa no están al alcance de forma ilegal. No porque todos lo digan, sino por eso mismo, porque es el de moda.

No por ser mejor libro. Cada uno es bueno en su estilo.

Xavi-Z, sí, efectivamente, se puede aprender magia de los juegos manipulativos, y presentación claro. Pero es más dificil. A parte de que en los libros de Florensa viene la PRESENTACIÓN incluida. Es algo que cuando llevas mucho tiempo en magia dejas de lado, y se dice "joe, eres más pesado que la explicación de Florensa", porque Florensa es un tío meticulosisimo, y lo da todo hecho. 

De todas formas te pongo un ejemplo, no vas a aprender a presentar mejor un juego cuando empiezas si tienes que estar pendiente del robo de la carta TOP, luego de la cuenta... ahora meto el meñique aquí, doble volteo y violá!.

Es imposible. Fuera del Universo Versión 2 de Florensa: entregas a mezcla a un espectador, cortan las veces que quieran, haces dos montones, y vais repartiendo de una forma natural. Cartas separas en colores, después de haber mezclado y cortado el espectador y sin tu mirar las cartas... algún impedimento para centrarte en ello? Ninguno.

A mi juicio, primero deberíamos de recomendar libros en función de lo que se sabe, no en función de la experiencia personal. 

A parte ¿os dedicais a enseñar? No lo sé, pero yo a veces, en mi círculo sí. Y ayudo a los que imparten clases con ideas y demás. Es decir que hay que tener una cierta experiencia pedagógica para recomendar libros.

Otro punto: habeis leido los 3 libros de florensa? Estudiados... releidos, ejecutados en público? Yo sí, y el de Vicente, y muchos más... y os aseguro que hay un mundo eh!.

Es más, en mi repertorio tengo más juegos de Florensa que del Cartomagia Fundamental.

Evidentemente JoeKaos y Xavi-Z, esto son opiniones, pero advierto o intuyo (solo intuyo de verdad, si me equivoco corregidme y santas pascuas) a que no habeis leido los 3 de Florensa. Tampoco estudiado, ni analizado. Y mucho menos presentado al completo. Yo al menos sí, y teniendo la experiencia de los dos, para empezar, siempre recomendaré que la gente aprenda a presentar.

Y a los dos os doy toda la razón en realidad, el CF es MUY BUEN LIBRO para comenzar. Estais dando un pedazo de consejo. De verdad, pero para empezar en cartomagia es mejor centrarse en la presentación. Xavi, de verás, tienes que ver un juego tuyo, hecho por alguien que se pule los Cartomagia Fácil (creo que Yago los ha pulido), seguro que cambia tu forma de opinar.

Para empezar, Florensa, y luego CF. O incluso se pueden (y creo que se deben) simultanear (que es mi idea principal y la que veo más óptima), pero mi experiencia con gente que empieza es que se embelesa con la manipulación y da de lado a lo no-manipulativo.

Eso sí, a los dos os digo, ya os tocará el momento de daros cuenta de que cuando más claro, y menos manipulación, mejor. A todos os pasa :P

PD: Yo añadiría en cada curso una asignatura:

1º Fred Kaps. Estudio intenso de uno de los genios de la magia, el mejor mago-interprete probablemente (es que a mi se me cae la baba :P). 

2º Ascanio. Vida y MILAGROS DE VERDAD.

3º Dai Vernon I. El Profesor.

4º Dai Vernon II. El Profesor (creías que en un año se daba todo sobre él?)

5º Juan Tamariz. Probablemente, la mente más preclara y el mejor mago-interprete de la historia de la magia (superando a Kaps, lo que pasa que Juan no te hace escenario :P).

Como optativas dejaría a René.

----------


## YaGo

Ya que se me hace referencia diré que sí, me he leído los Cartomagia Fácil (Los tengo originales ¿eh?, y el CF ¡también!). La verdad, hay juegos que realmente son BRUTALES en cuanto a efecto en esos libros. Por ejemplo, la reunión de los 4 ases ¡En un sobre cerrado y entregado anteriormente a un espectador!. Eso entre otros.

Son los libros que el Mago Manuel Huertas me recomendó cuando empecé. Y creedme, ese hombre es de mucha talla. Escribió en la revista Misdirection y lleva 35 años haciendo magia, así que no creo que me aconsejara mal. El CF lo compré yo por mi cuenta, al mismo tiempo que los Cartomagia Fácil. El resultado ha sido que he dejado un poco de lado los Cartomagia Fácil por gustarme MUCHO la técnica, pero ahora los estoy retomando. Ciertamente son libros un poco pesados de leer, pero los juegos que hay son MUY buenos.

Yo creo que el CF, con los Cartomagia Fácil y el primer tomo de Ascanio al poco de empezar (4 meses o así) es lo adecuado para aprender desde el principio (El primero de Ascanio debería ser el primer libro que deberíamos leer)

En definitiva, trinity_lm, si tu chico quiere aprender cartomagia, yo le compraría los dos tomos de CARTOMAGIA FÁCIL de Alfredo Florensa y el CARTOMAGIA FUNDAMENTAL, de Vicente Canuto. Para más ayuda, los puedes comprar en www.tiendamagia.com

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bien, debate, eso me gusta  :D 

Primer punto: Estoy de acuerdo contigo en una cosa, la presentación es esencial.

Segundo punto: Desgraciadamente no me he leido los libros de Florensa. Tengo tres libros: Cartomagia Fundamental (es mi libro base y 100% original, que coñazo leerlo en PDF) y los dos primeros tomos de GEC (a los que recurro para determinadas técnicas que a mi modo de ver están mejor explicadas que en CF). Primer problema que te encuentras al intentar realizar un juego del CF (tiene 82 juegos): la técnica. Bien, pues a practicarla hasta controlarla. Supongamos que quiero hacer el Jazz Aces del CF . Tengo que controlar el Añadido de Braue, la  Elmsley y la carta corrida. Pues eso se practica, hasta que dominas las técnicas. Haces el juego y ya no estas pensando ahora hago la carta corrida, ahora tengo que empujar estas dos cartas, cuidado con esto que no se vea... lo haces, te sale y punto. No piensas, sale solo porque llevas una semana, dos, un mes haciendo lo mismo y cuando has estado tres mil horas haciendo una cosa te sale sin pensar.

La parte del juego que es manipulativa está "lista" (nunca lo está del todo). Ahora hay que buscar la presentación (porque solo tenemos un 30% del juego). ¿Cómo lo haces? en el libro de Vicente Canuto no está desarrollada la teoría de la presentación. Yo he recurrido al segundo tomo del GEC, 76 páginas de teoría mágica sobre presentación, construcción, control de la atención, timing, salidas para fallos... ¿En el libro de Florensa se trata el tema de la presentación de forma general? Creo que no y corrigeme si me equivoco please. Yo hago muchos juegos automáticos (fuera del universo, también) y la única diferencia es que me tengo que currar más los manipulativos. Y no me importa porque cuando algo te gusta no tienes ningún problema en tirarte dias intentando perfeccionar algo. 

Volvemos al tema, ¿es un buen libro para empezar Cartomagia Fundamental? en mi humilde opinión si. ¿Es un libro perfecto? ni muchisimo menos, le faltan muchas cosas, hay explicaciones que no quedan muy claras y una parte de teoría más extensa. ¿Y los de Florensa? Pues tambien son buenos libros para empezar por lo que comentas. Tu defiendes que es preferible aprender primero a presentar y despues a manipular y yo creo que se pueden hacer ambas cosas al mismo tiempo. Es lo que digo muchas veces, todo depende de la aptitud que tengas y sobre todo de tomarte las cosas en serio y con calma. Yo he tenido que recurrir a otro material porque sólo con el CF me faltaban cosas. Pero es mi libro de cabecera y creo que lo va a ser por mucho tiempo. Lo flipo con los que llevan 6 meses con el y dicen que lo dominan....

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

En los Cartomagia Fácil si que viene algo de teoría, pero poca. Más bien lo que vienen son consejos a la hora de hacer magia (muy buenos, por cierto) y recomendaciones. A pesar de esa ausencia, se puede hacer magia PERFECTAMENTE con lo que viene escrito.

Por eso comentaba en mi primer post que para tapar esa laguna enorme que tenemos los principiantes tenemos que recurrir a Ascanio y a su primer tomo. Yo lo estoy releyendo y la verdad, cada vez me gusta más.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Te me estás volviendo Ascaniano Yago, eso es bueno :P.

En los cartomagia fácil no vienen tratados de presentación... es que te da la PRESENTACIÓN que hace el autor. Que querais o no, a día de hoy, es el DECANO de la cartomagia española, y este hace magia de verdad cuando le ves eh!. Y no manipula ni un pimiento :P. Bueno hombre, sí que lo hace, pero no es su principal baza.

Además hay extensos desarollos TEÓRICOS durante los juegos del por qué de las acciones.

Evidentemente, es un libro para iniciados, no puedes cogerles y meterles 300 páginas de teoría por eso mi opinión sobre usar a Ascanio como primer libro para iniciar me parece no muy lógica [lo pensamos todos cuando leemos a Ascanio, pero con el tiempo nos damos cuenta de que eso no funcionaría] es muy negativa. Los matas. ACA, Acciones Sedal, Parentesis anticontraste... todo es entendible, pero todo es un poco "humo" para alguien que comienza.

Para nosotros no. Qué hubieses dicho Yago si te sueltan el primer día que empiezas con la magia a Ascanio? Pos no te enteras de la misa la mitad. Si aún siendo conocedor tienes que leerle varias veces, y tomar notas, etc, etc, etc...

En ese sentido, el tomo uno de ascanio lo descarto hasta que el que comienza, tenga un arsenal de técniquillas y juegos. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

¿Y de los Light de Giobbi que opinamos por aquí? Sería una buena opción también ¿no?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¿Y de los Light de Giobbi que opinamos por aquí? Sería una buena opción también ¿no?






> Hombre, Joe-KaoS, pues le falta información. 
> 
> Porque yo empezaría con Cartomagia Fácil Vol1 y Volumen 2, o con Iniciacion a la magia con cartas, o con la serie Light. 
> 
> Nunca empezaría por un libro manipulativo.


Me tengo que dedicar al mentalismo :P

----------


## YaGo

> Qué hubieses dicho Yago si te sueltan el primer día que empiezas con la magia a Ascanio? Pos no te enteras de la misa la mitad. Si aún siendo conocedor tienes que leerle varias veces, y tomar notas, etc, etc, etc...


Ya he comentado que a los cuatro meses meterse con el Ascanio 1 no está mal. De primeras, ni de coña, es una barbaridad.

Es más, yo creo que hay que tener algo de tablas para entender muchos conceptos descritos en el libro de Arturo. Sin tablas no puedes saber la duración de un paréntesis de olvido, por ejemplo.

Yo he empezado a hacer magia "de verdad", esto es , con relativa frecuencia y preparación, hace apenas un mes. Hasta ese mes no me he dado cuenta de muchas cosas, como el control de las miradas del público, de que el mago SIEMPRE tiene la culpa de que el espectador no haga lo que debe, y de otras cosillas que SÓLO se pueden aprender con la experiencia, por mucho que se lean en un libro.

----------


## magomago

Esta claro que todos los libros que mencionais son clasicos de la literatura magica española,con cual empezar quizas sea un consejo dificil de dar.Como todo en esta vida pienso que depende,depende de la velocidad con la que quieras aprender,depende de lo rapido que asimiles y de muchas cosas mas.
Los cartomagia facil son muy buenos libros,creo que todos los magos con mas de 30 años fueron los primeros libros que compramos.En esos libros hay mucha teoria,quizas si empiezas no te des cuenta de la teoria,pero estudiando las presentaciones de Florensa puedes aprender muchisimas cosas ,enmascaramiento de principios,el porque hacer una cosa y no otra y en definitiva como dice MJJMarkos lo mas importante en la magia LA PRESENTACION.
Los Roberto Light tambien son buenisimos y me los recomendaria un poquito mas que los Cartomagia Facil ,simplemente porque es un poco mas ameno de leer,ya que los libros de Florensa a veces te pierdes un poco si estas empezando con la profusion de explicaciones y porque algunos juegos te los explica en 10 paginas y cuando empiezas lo que quieres es ir al meollo,al grano y Florensa no va al grano.Ojo esto no es un inconveniente sino una virtud para los que quieran estudiar con un poco de mas detenimiento los juegos,pero puedes mirar cual es el secreto y pasar de la presentacion ,perdiendote el 95% del libro.
Y en cuanto al Cartomagia Fundamental pues que decir de mi libro favorito,se que hay mas,tengo la suerte de tener unos cuantos libros en mi biblioteca.Pero pienso que es uno de los libros mas completos y autosuficientes que la magia española de todos los tiempos.Pero claro cuando empiezas y ves que los primeros juegos son automaticos puedes pensar bah....... pero si estos son unas tonteria ,voy a empezar con enfiles ,bucles y demas,total la presentacion.... que es eso de la presentacion?,va una tonteria mas .... y se equivocaran.
Pero si se empieza despacio,con tiempo y saboreandolo pienso que es un libro que enseña casi todo en el mundo de la Cartomagia y como dice en la introduccion,una vez que lo domines tendras al alcance de tus manos el 95 % de los juegos que puedes encontrar en cualquier libros.
Asi que ...... dificil recomendar uno de estos libros

----------


## daryl

Que la chica no tiene la culpa de nada.
Que sólo quería que le recomendáseis uno de esos dos libros.Cualquiera.
Y váis vosotros y le soltáis una chapa de cursos, de teorias ascanianas y de pólémicas, que creo está en la UVI todavía recuperándose.Cómo sois!!!!.La virgen.Pero bueno, hala palante, que viva la polémica.
Oye, yo solo quiero deciros una cosa, desde mi humilde opinión:
En cuanto a la PRESENTACION, no creo que tenga que ser un tema de estudio.Yo más bien hablaría de ESTILO,, y eso amigos míos, no se puede aprender, eso se lleva dentro.Siempre es bueno leer, cuantos más lbros mejor, de todo y de todos aprenderemos cosas, pero lo que verdaderamente marca la diferencia .- a igualdad de técnica.- a mi modo de ver es el estilo de cada uno.Creo que es muy difícil crear uno propio, y sobre todo que no se parezca al de otros.

----------


## magomago

*En cuanto a la PRESENTACION, no creo que tenga que ser un tema de estudio*
 :shock:  :shock: 
Bueno,es tu opinion como tu has dicho,es que claro tambien depende lo que se entienda por presentacion ,porque esto no es un tema en el que esten todos de acuerdo.
Para mi presentacion es todo lo que no es tecnica,es decir miradas,expresion corporal ,charla,timing,coverturas,etc,etc o sea casi todo.Y tienes razon que puede ser un tema de estilo,porque cada uno tenemos un estilo,pero siempre con unas bases o teorias que estan muy bien definidas como base para construir un juego . Precisamente el Vol 1 de Ascanio pues trae un increible estudio sobre todos estos principios.Puedes tenerlos ya en la cabeza sin haberlos leido,pero leerlos te ayuda mucho a saber el como? y el por que?

----------


## pedrolas

Yo voy a dar mi opinión de forma muy breve.Mi comienzo fue con el libro de Florensa "iniciación a la magia con cartas" un libro con el que disfrute mucho pues fue el primero.El segundo fue el CF de Canuto,pues bién desde que tuve el Canuto no he vuelto a tocar el de Florensa,no me llama nada y de hecho cuendo he hecho juegos a los amigos del libro de Florensa yo noto como que no gustan tanto como los del CF.
Saludos

----------


## trinity_lm

Bueno, gracias a todos!

Perdonad mi ignorancia en el tema, pero no he compredido mucho lo que me habeis contado. Creo que primero le compraré el de iniciación, y luego ya veremos.

Siento no entender vuestro vocabulario científico.

Gracias.

----------


## YaGo

> Bueno, gracias a todos!
> 
> Perdonad mi ignorancia en el tema, pero no he compredido mucho lo que me habeis contado. Creo que primero le compraré el de iniciación, y luego ya veremos.
> 
> Siento no entender vuestro vocabulario científico.
> 
> Gracias.


Jeje, de nada.

No sé si volverás alguna vez a meterte aquí, pero si tu chico empieza fuerte con la magia, aquí tiene un foro en el que aprenderá mucho.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Creo que hemos asustado a la chica, viene preguntando por un libro para su chico y la que hemos soltado debatiendo de teorías de aprendizaje, ufff.... Que malos somos.

Creo que a veces nos pasamos un poco...  :Oops: 

Le va a soltar al novio "Te he comprado un libro light no manipulativo pero ascaniano que es el mejor para aprender presentación de cobertura... Ah! y no te metas en el foro de magiapotagia que fuman Canutos o algo así me ha parecido entender"

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

En mi opinión, el mejor libro para empezar es "Esto es magia". Ideal para empezar. Van juegos y teoria-práctica. El mínimo (que no mínima!) de teoría para hacer magia, no trucos. Y a partir de ahí los "cartomagia facil", CF, y "La magia de Ascanio I". Creo que es fundamental tener unos cuantos conceptos teóricos para hacer culaquier juego, y el que estudie "Esto es magia", en mi opinión, se pone a "tono" para poder abordar el Ascanio I. Y disfrutar durante su estudio con el Canuto, los "cartomagia facil", los "Roberto X-light"

----------


## to

> Le va a soltar al novio "Te he comprado un libro light no manipulativo pero ascaniano que es el mejor para aprender presentación de cobertura... Ah! y no te metas en el foro de magiapotagia que fuman Canutos o algo así me ha parecido entender"


Jaja me sacaste una risa jaja

Hasta me diste una idea para una charla... (el formato)

Saludos

----------


## VANISH

jajaj q buen chiste. creo que va a saber mas ella que su novio

----------


## BEKELAR

Buenas a todos, soy bastante novato, y viendo este debate han salido varios libros que me interesan mucho, son los relativos a las presentaciones, ya que es en lo que mas verde estoy, algunos libros los e podido leer, pero por ejemplo otros como el que se refiere xavi-z, con la abreviatura GEC no se a cual se refiere, (perdon por mi ignorancia), pero me gustaria saber su nombre y su autor, si podeis echarme una mano os lo agradeceria mucho.gracias

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Gec = "Gran escuela cartomagia" de Roberto Giobbi, consta de 5 tomos y puedes encontrarlos en TiendaMagia

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## shark

este post es del DICIEMBRE DEL 2005 a ver si leemos de cuando son los post...

y sobre todo no reabrirlos para decir algo que ya se ha dicho...

----------


## Trus

EDITADO POR TRUS (tras leer a shark)

----------


## ignoto

EDITADO POR IGNOTO (Tras llorar amargamente)  :(

----------


## magomago

Yo estuve en este hilo.



Ahora en serio este hilo es del año de la carracuca,no lo recordaba ,pero creo que la disertación de MMJMarkos debia esta con su consentimiento en algun post-it fijo de esta sección (Si no lo está ya,que ultimamente ando a mil cosas).

----------


## sandri

ace falta la cartomagia para llegar a ser un buen mago o maga?

----------


## Ghod

> ace falta la cartomagia para llegar a ser un buen mago o maga?


OMG!!!! Tanto te preocupa esa pregunta que la vas repitiendo con tanto ahinco?

----------


## Marco Antonio

EDITADO POR CUESTIONES DEL DESTINO....

----------


## Doktor Mornau

A responder me inclinaba
cuando a Ignoto he avistado
he cambiado de opinión
y EL MENSAJE HE EDITADO

POR CUESTIONES DEL DESTINO
y caida de conejos,
la garrafita de vino
hemos de poner bien lejos

----------


## Sergio_bcn

ola! ami me gustaria practicar mas la magia, por eso queria un par de libros o algo que me ayude,

xavi-z, donde podria comprarme esos libros de iniciacion??

gracias i salu2 de antemano!!

----------


## NicolasMago

Podrias empezar por usar el buscador donde te viene un post interesante donde se relacionan los libros que mas te pueden ayudar al nivel en el que estas.

Saludos

----------


## Mistico

Este era un hilo interesante que algunos no habíamos leido...No creo que sea tan malo que se refloten, de vez en cuando, algunos hilos interesante, ya que el buscador no es tan óptimo como puede parecer.

----------


## Domin

> ola! ami me gustaria practicar mas la magia, por eso queria un par de libros o algo que me ayude,
> 
> xavi-z, donde podria comprarme esos libros de iniciacion??
> 
> gracias i salu2 de antemano!!


En www.tiendamagia.com tienes gran variedad de libros, asi que mirate los post fijos y comprate el que te guste.

Un saludo

----------


## Emilio_arg

Ayer empecé a leer "Cartomagia Fundamental" (es el primero que leo) y después de leer este tema no se si hice bien o no... jajaja...

----------

